# anyone own a ribble race bike?



## donpaulo (Apr 7, 2007)

HI folks, just found you and first post.:thumbsup: 

After a recent meeting of metal with a large and hard black cab, i am in the market for a new road bike. I see the ads for the 105 equipped alu road race ribble everywhere at seemingly rediculously low price. I know they can be a bit slow but i don't mind waiting if its a good deal (i have a spare fixed bike to tide me over) ANyone own one or know anything about them?

My other interest is a specialized allez elite 06 which would cost a wee bit more.

Ta


----------

